

Ask HN: SEO freelancers? Any good one to suggest? - trienthusiast

Hello.<p>I would like to hire someone to perform monthly SEO tasks (for example the kind of tasks I receive from Seoette). Do you have anybody to reccomend ?<p>I have been on elance/freelance but it's hard to choose between the thousands of providers - and I can't trust the reviews, as these people create fake accounts for a living!
======
allbombs
1) anyone that's 100-150 a month is going to waste your time.. or rather,
you're going to waste your money and time

2) anyone that's amazing at SEO is doing stuff on their own bc they can make
mad loot

3) Just learn yourself. Download the following documents, they are honestly
amazing:

\- [http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-web-developers-seo-cheat-
shee...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-web-developers-seo-cheat-sheet) \-
[http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-
optimiza...](http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-optimization-
starter-guide.pdf)

4) This is also amazing, will change your life.. soooo many good articles

\- <http://www.bluehatseo.com/> (old, but amazing.. AMAZING) \-
<http://justinbriggs.org/portfolio>

~~~
kposehn
Agreed; learn it yourself. Moz is the best place to start and Blue Hat can
teach you a lot as well.

~~~
trienthusiast
I really need somebody to DO it.

~~~
kposehn
Ping me on twitter @kzorz or check my profile. I'm not an seo-er myself, but
may be able to connect you to someone good. Do prepare to spend more money
though.

------
kschua
Not someone to hire, but there were some really good tips posted here
previously <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3214397>

Hope this helps you to do it yourself if you are unable to find one

~~~
trienthusiast
Thanks, I had seen the link at the time.

My problem with SEO is that I don't have the time to do all the "backlinking"
thing.

------
commanderkeen08
What's your budget?

~~~
trienthusiast
Let's say 100-150$ a month to start experimenting for a couple of months.

